# Any idea how to clean out clogged steam generator outlet lines?



## IPSDENVER (May 2, 2014)

Howdey - Had a client call me yesterday because the 1" copper steam outlet lines are blocked up, causing the pressure relief valve to blow off and set off the fire alarms. These are about 60 ft runs, with at least two 90's. I think they are blocked up with calcium / magnesium deposits - we have semi hard water here and the steam generator was loaded with deposits. I dont think it was ever cleaned. Power flushing the unit does not work.

Ideas I have are:

Backflushing the line / pressurising the line and flushing out solids, then creating a closed loop with a 10 gallon bucket full of vinegar or CLR to scrub out the deposits. I use vinegar on tankless water heaters but its a tiny amount to remove so I was thinking the CLR might be better, but I have never used it so I don't know how long to run it or if it would be ok with the rubber hoses I would have to use to create the loop.


Adapting a pressure washer to blow out / backflush the lines. Idea would obviously be to create so much pressure it blows the minerals back through the line and flushes them out.

For both of these ideas I would be isolating the copper steam line with a ball valve ( I know that I am not supposed to have them in the line, and after finished I would make sure they are open and handles removed ), and I would cut in a tee with another valve and a threaded adapter to run a hose from.

If the permanent ball valves are a bad idea, there is a copper union that I can adapt to, and create the loop using this - this way the ball valve is removed from the system after flushing and everything is straight piped when the unit is running.

Alright so any ideas would be very helpful - anyone else run across this ?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, years in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## IPSDENVER (May 2, 2014)

I did miss that - Thanks


----------



## IPSDENVER (May 2, 2014)

Weeeeelll - I am going to make an attempt at this tomorrow morning - Ill let yall know how it goes...


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

IPSDENVER said:


> Howdey - Had a client call me yesterday because the 1" copper steam outlet lines are blocked up, causing the pressure relief valve to blow off and set off the fire alarms. These are about 60 ft runs, with at least two 90's. I think they are blocked up with calcium / magnesium deposits - we have semi hard water here and the steam generator was loaded with deposits. I dont think it was ever cleaned. Power flushing the unit does not work. Ideas I have are: Backflushing the line / pressurising the line and flushing out solids, then creating a closed loop with a 10 gallon bucket full of vinegar or CLR to scrub out the deposits. I use vinegar on tankless water heaters but its a tiny amount to remove so I was thinking the CLR might be better, but I have never used it so I don't know how long to run it or if it would be ok with the rubber hoses I would have to use to create the loop. Adapting a pressure washer to blow out / backflush the lines. Idea would obviously be to create so much pressure it blows the minerals back through the line and flushes them out. For both of these ideas I would be isolating the copper steam line with a ball valve ( I know that I am not supposed to have them in the line, and after finished I would make sure they are open and handles removed ), and I would cut in a tee with another valve and a threaded adapter to run a hose from. If the permanent ball valves are a bad idea, there is a copper union that I can adapt to, and create the loop using this - this way the ball valve is removed from the system after flushing and everything is straight piped when the unit is running. Alright so any ideas would be very helpful - anyone else run across this ?


 you will have better luck with the vinegar. Flush it for a hour and then open it up and observe.


----------

